# TOC Odometer... neat!



## Balloonatic (Feb 22, 2017)

Just picked up this neat odometer... seems to be turn of the century or teens. It's marked 28" on the back so I assume it's for a 28" wheel safety bike.

The dial is porcelain like early pocket watches, in fact the maker is New York Standard Watch Co.

The indices are marked in "20 Yard Units", as seen at the top of the dial, and there is a blued steel needle that travels around the outside edge. It works nicely too; the needle travels the circumference and the numbers click over. 

Case looks to be nickel plated brass, and the crystal is thick and beveled, likely original glass. 

Thought ya'll would like to see it. If anyone has any more info on it, I'd like to hear from you!

Balloonatic 0-0


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice pick!!!!
time to let loose... just let me know.


----------



## Junkhunter (Feb 22, 2017)

Those are great. I've had one on my bike for a while.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 22, 2017)

Great! Thanks for posting a photo of yours @Junkhunter! Any chance you will post a photo of the back side and mount? I don't know how this one mounts?

A photo of the spoke mount nub to push the wheel would be nice too...

Thanks!


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is one I have been watching on eBay:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201712886897


----------



## barracuda (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 23, 2017)

IngoMike, that cyclometer doesn't look to have the porcelain dial? Interesting... and it also has a patent date, whereas mine and Junkhunter's don't... interesting.. maybe it's a later version. 

I love that article barrracuda... is there a date on it? Cycling was quite serious business at that time... locomotion was limited to the horse, and train... your own personal vehicle was quite the big deal. A lot of the literature I have seen call early safety bikes the "machine" and suggest it live in the house. The ad for Spalding Bicycle shows an early safety at $100. That's probably $3000 today... a good chunk of your salary for a bicycle.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 23, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> is there a date on it?




That bit of hilarity is from 1899.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 23, 2017)

It's a great glimpse into the times... 

Love your avatar there barracuda! I was at Fabers just before they closed, and before the fire. Fabulous memories of that place and folks. So sad to see it disappear.

Do you know if they ever rebuilt the place, or what it is now? I haven't been to San Jose since.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 23, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Do you know if they ever rebuilt the place, or what it is now? I haven't been to San Jose since.




I used to live there in the house, but I haven't been to that part of San Jose for about two years. My understanding is that the building is still under renovation, and the new owner is intent on making the storefront a saloon/eatery. The way of all things.

1895:


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 23, 2017)

Suuu-weet! Thanks for posting. That must have been something to live there...  I flipped out the first time I saw that place. I remember a bit about a rat story. ;o) I could have listened to those guys all day.


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 24, 2017)

I have owned this for years and just  installed it on Sunday.Hopefully this will help answer the installation questions  Here R some pictures of  the OG BOX with some instructions



















A spare glass was included 














Thanks Greg


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 24, 2017)

ohh, we would love to have one of those, beautiful cyclometer


----------



## josehuerta (Feb 26, 2017)

gtflyte - excellent photos. I have several of these but none of the original strikers and never realized the wheel was rubber.  Any chance of some info (photos, dimensions, etc.) of the striker disassembled?  Perhaps I could fabricate a passable version to use on mine. Thanks much -


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 27, 2017)

This is what I love about the CABE and the bike community! The information members are willing to share just flows in, and we all learn and enjoy in the process. Awesome.


----------

